# Using a Meat Grinder?



## CampPappy (Sep 10, 2007)

Is anyone using a meat grinder for their raw fed gang? I'm interested in one (electric) that will accept chicken (bones & all) and venison meat etc. I will be able to get venison this fall from the guys that hunt our property. 

If you're using one....what brand...what price...what horsepower...what do you like about it....what don't you like etc.

Thanks


----------



## lar07 (Dec 10, 2007)

Why are you planning on investing in a grinder when one of the biggest benefits from a true raw diet is feeding whole prey, or RMBS? Grinding everything will do nothing for their teeth or mouth in general. Just curious...


----------



## The Stig (Oct 11, 2007)

Hi Camp Pappy, 

I have a great grinder I bought from One Stop Jerky Shop. I use the Tasin TS-108 and it has no problem grinding a whole chicken as long as you separate into pieces small enough to fit through the feeding tube.

I am sure it has no problem grinding any muscle meat at all.

Here is the link ~ http://onestopjerkyshop.com/

Free shipping. ) Woo!

I would not go beyond grinding whole chicken or rabbit though, although I have never ground rabbit. I just got those reviews from fellow feline raw feeders.

Good luck, and hope my answer helps in your decision! 

~ Rei


----------



## CampPappy (Sep 10, 2007)

The reason is.....not being a meat eater myself....I HATE cutting up that chicken. YUCK! And my hands hurt from all that chopping. I know I still have to cut it into pieces (maybe hubby could do that!!) to fit the grinder. Would like to grind it bones and all. They still get other bones, beef neck etc.

Also, we have access to lots of venison in the fall, some of which would be ground and some left in meaty chuncks. Bones ( rib and recreational) would be kept for them also. The grinder would come in handy overall during hunting season.

Thanks Stig, for your recommendation.....I'll check it out.



Keep the


----------



## GrandJan (Aug 11, 2006)

I don't use a grinder, but I know people who really like this one:

http://www.northerntool.com/webapp/wcs/stores/servlet/product_6970_36989_36989


----------

